# Grip Size of XDs



## Binable (Aug 26, 2013)

..have been looking for a concealed carry piece. I like the Ruger SP101 bobbed snubby, and maybe the XDs 4" 9mm. I've shot the XD & XDm & that size grip fits about right. My hands r not real big--somewhat longish fingers, but not that long. But I know these single stacks have smaller grips so I'm just wondering what guys think of the fit & all. ..generally like to test b4 I shoot, but I doubt I'll find this 1 nearby to try out. I know I could get the Ruger to fit & I've shot it a couple x's & thought it OK. The XDs might work. Any thoughts on the XDs would be appreciated.


----------



## ybnorml (Nov 26, 2014)

XDs grip felt small in my hand, didn't know what to do with my fingers after they overlapped the grip.
I purchased the XD Mod.2 which is a double stack, yet with a slightly narrower grip than the XDm
and a slightly beefier grip than the XDs.


----------



## Binable (Aug 26, 2013)

Yeah, I'm kinda worried there won't be enough real estate to wrap my skinny fingers around. If the grip doesn't fit I know I'd hate holding it. Part of the equation in purchasing anything is for it to be a pleasure to use. I don't know. It's lookin' more & more that the Ruger SP101 2.25" bobbed snubby is gonna be my carry piece--maybe the 3". But I like the idea of the bobbed hammer & I could get it stock on the snubby whereas I 'd have to pay a 'smith to modify the 3", so like I say it loox more & more like the Ruger snubby is gonna be the pick. Prbly not a bad choice. I'll research the XD Mod 2 though. That might work.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

As a person who has tried or researched a lot of single stack subcompacts in an effort to find one that would work with my largish hands and long fingers, I can tell you that the XDs is the best I've found. 

Kahrs, S&W Shields, Glock 43's, and most of the others don't quite work for me, but the XDs does, right out of the box. The S&W Shield comes close enough that I was able to install a straight trigger and a sear kit, from Apex, and get it to work the way I want it to. I have posted the saga of this quest to make the Shield work as well as the XDs, if you want to search for the thread (or threads?).

It's all about the distance from where the trigger breaks and finishes to the back of the grip. You can't necessarily go by where the trigger is, when at rest.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

If you want an XDS better get one before August 31, 2015.



> 3 Mags & 1 Double mag pouch FREE with purchase of ANY XD-S® pistol between June 1, 2015 & August 31, 2015.--Springfield Armory


I bought an XDM .45 Compact and an XD 40 Sub Compact when they had the same offer. I received them within two weeks of submitting my proof of purchase.


----------



## Binable (Aug 26, 2013)

Thx 4 the heads up, desertman. Yes, I'll prbly buy b4 mo's end as my cc has a cash back offer if I meet the min spend requirement for 5 mos running. All I have is Aug & Sept to go. I don't plan on passing up on free $, so it's a great x 4 me to buy. I'm kinda concerned about the pinky finger being off the grip, but I've seen a pinky attachment that mite solve that problem. It's kind of a toss up btwn the Spfld Armory or a 5 shot Ruger SP101 w the bobbed hammer n 2.25" snubby. But x is running out, so I'd better get off the pot so to speak. ..never was 1 to make decisions easily.


----------



## Binable (Aug 26, 2013)

..would absolutely like to read of ur quest. ..should be able to do so once this weekend ends. ..looking frwrd 2 doing so. But what about the pinky finger issue of it being off the bottom of the grip? Did u add the aftermarket pinky finger attachment? I'm afraid that I'd be too distracted unless that final finger had something to do. That may just be me.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

If you want a small pistol, you will have to get used to it. I don't even notice it, any more. If you have larger than average hands and want a subcompact, there are trade-offs to make, and if you can't adapt, buy something that's a perfect fit and give up on the subcompact idea.


----------



## Binable (Aug 26, 2013)

Copy, Bisley. It's quite a drive for me to test out ea of these handguns. By the x I factor in everything it's prbly better to just buy something that should work like the XDs, get it up & running as best I can, work w it for awhile & see if I can learn to handle it well. If not, I'll @ least be richer for the experience & may not take all that great a loss on resale of the gun if it doesn't work out. As is, I can either play it safe & go w the Ruger SP101, which I know I'll pretty much be able to shoot somewhat accurately--or @ least as accurately as 1 might expect w a snubby--or go w something a little more modern but smallish like the XDs, or abandon the sub-compact idea all-together & go w something like the XD. That 1 comes I think in maybe a 3.3" which mite be a good compromise 4 me. ..shot the 4" & it seemed alright. ..not as accurate as I am w my Ruger GP100 4.2", which is way too big for cc but not all that bad either. Choices, choices!


----------

